

How to Handicap Hulu, Even Before a Sale - jsherry
http://allthingsd.com/20110623/how-to-handicap-hulu-even-before-a-sale/

======
jeffool
You're not joking, jsherry. From the article: "And some of them will be cable
TV subscribers who should be able to watch shows but can’t deal with the
hassle of proving that they’re entitled."

Amen. I DO subscribe to cable, and I usually use Hulu rather than my DVR (that
I also pay for) because I don't bother setting recording on it... But this
kind of silliness is just enough to drive someone to piracy.

I know this is obviously a "first world problem," but I completely fail to
understand how an industry that made its proverbial bones by giving away
content for free thinks the smart move is to erect a pay wall. I'm really
curious the number of views a show gets on average the first month it's on
Hulu. (At least those put up the day after air.)

And that doesn't even touch on the region-blocking and delayed broadcasting in
other nations.

